
Project Natal Officially Renamed "Kinect", More Games Revealed - nirmal
http://kotaku.com/5562418/project-natal-officially-renamed-kinect-more-games-revealed
======
nirmal
Odd, the USA Today story[1] pointed to has only X's for title and content.

[1] :
[http://www.usatoday.com/tech/gaming/2010-06-14-vidgame14_ST_...](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/gaming/2010-06-14-vidgame14_ST_N.htm)

------
adelevie
I saw a video of a demo of Natal in one of my classes. Blew me away.

